# A strange problem that I do not understand



## topclimber (Mar 20, 2010)

When I am running some command in terminal window, they complain about shared object, like below, however this program is acutally running. For example, when I enter KDE4 GUI, there is a konsole window opened for me, or I can click the konsole link to open when is to open the konsole program itself, but why I got the below warning from command line??? how to resolve/remove/upgrade the "shared object"?


```
$ kpackage
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libjpeg.so.9" not found, required by "kpackage"
root@dev /apps/rootroot/packages
$ konsole
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libjpeg.so.9" not found, required by "konsole"
```
Thanks

Stephen


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 20, 2010)

you need to rebuild many ports after major update of libjpeg

/usr/ports/UPDATING

```
20100205:
  AFFECTS: users of Qt 3 and KDE 3
  AUTHOR: itetcu@FreeBSD.org

  When building qt33 and kdelibs3 (at least), while they are installed,
  because of -L/usr/local/lib being passed too soon, the currently installed
  libraries are used instead of the ones from the build.  This makes the
  build fail if you updated any of the libraries these Qt/KDE libraries are
  linked against (e.g. libjpeg).

  For the moment the workaround, when you get to this, is to move the old lib
  out of the way, e.g.:

    mv /usr/local/lib/libqt-mt.so /usr/local/lib/libqt-mt.so.old && \
    cd /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt33/ && make && \
    mv /usr/local/lib/libqt-mt.so.old /usr/local/lib/libqt-mt.so && \
    portmaster -C x11-toolkits/qt33 (or portupgrade -w qt-33\*) ...
```


```
20090719:
  AFFECTS: users of graphics/jpeg
  AUTHOR: dinoex@FreeBSD.org

  The IJG jpeg library has been updated to version 7.0.  Please rebuild all
  ports that depend on it.

  If you use portmaster:

        portmaster -r jpeg-

  Or, if you would prefer a more gradual approach:

        portmaster -w jpeg- (Check the man page for more information)

  If you use portupgrade:

        portupgrade -fr graphics/jpeg
```


----------



## topclimber (Mar 20, 2010)

Not sure if this is the cause, what I found is that kpackage and konsole are gone after I pkg_delete kde3.5.8. I guess these two programs link to kde3.5.8 and then be removed together.

Thanks

Stephen


----------



## gcooper@ (Mar 21, 2010)

1. kpackage and konsole are a part of the kde metapackage, yes.
2. The errors you were seeing were because the runtime linker (aka rtld) couldn't find the libraries that KDE was built against, and thus the programs couldn't load.


----------

